# 2009 USA Working Dog Championship helpers



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats to=D> my friends, 
Clark Niematalo, Steve Romard, Chris Fodera and Sean Murphy for being selected as the helpers for the 2009 USA Working Dog Championships in Nashville!

Best of luck boys & have a safe trip!!

Jim Laubmeier


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm going to stop by there and see 'what up'. It's not all that far from my office.

DFrost


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I hope to attend with one or two fellow club members to support Sean and watch the Championships. 

Our club is very proud of Sean and his selection to participate in the Championships. He is an excellent helper!


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Congratulations Chris, thats great.


----------



## Steve Romard (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Jim!!! Wish you were coming too, but I'll catch up with you at one of the trials this year.


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Jim..Hows my baby girl doing? Congrats to the other three helpers..I look forward to working with you guys..

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn they select anybody now these days to work National events..Chris Fodera? ...
J/K Congrats...you deserve it ... all your hard work paid off. I can speak for all of us and say. We are all proud of you. 

The Members of South County, San Jose German Shepherd Dog Club and The Sport Dog Club.


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Boys!

I will be cheering for ya from the couch.. I separated my shoulder on a fire recently and tore my rotator cuff & labrum on my sleeve shoulder..Should be having surgery in a few weeks to repair.
3-4 month rehab for me after surgery. 

Best of luck to you guys! 
Wish I could be there to be the water boy! 
All 4 of you guys are super helpers, make me proud!

Clark, Annika is doing great, being injured at home gives me lots of time at home with her..

take care & talk to you guys soon,

Jim


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Ouch..Hope it all heals up for ya.. Call me since you have all this free time..

Clark


----------



## Sammy Walker (Jan 27, 2009)

Jim, I hope your healing good and we send our prayers your way.


----------



## Chris Fodera (Oct 1, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Damn they select anybody now these days to work National events..Chris Fodera? ...
> J/K Congrats...you deserve it ... all your hard work paid off. I can speak for all of us and say. We are all proud of you.
> 
> The Members of South County, San Jose German Shepherd Dog Club and The Sport Dog Club.


Damn you, Mario...I hope you don't wind up with the last pick in our Fantasy Football draft this year. That would be a shame; you should talk to the league commish about it. Oh wait...that's me! Last pick, here comes Mario.

Kidding aside, thanks. Tell everyone up there that I said hi. Unfortunately, that is the week my wife is due with our second; doesn't look like I am going to male this one.

Jim, I hope you feel better...it was great working with you at the SW Regionals. Good luck to the rest of the selected helpers.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

David,

Does this mean we get to finally catch up?

See you there. Gabor is competing with Isco.


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

Good luck helpers! Sorry to hear about your injury Jim.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Sue, unless the world comes to an end or it's cold and rainy. ha ha. I don't do cold rain very well. 

DFrost


----------

